# Short Shifter Install



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

Do I need to disconnect the exhaust system to install a short shifter in my 98 200sx ser? If I do, can I take off the hangers and let the system hang to the ground. I have a Robo Shifter from ebay.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

zcar75 said:


> Do I need to disconnect the exhaust system to install a short shifter in my 98 200sx ser? If I do, can I take off the hangers and let the system hang to the ground. I have a Robo Shifter from ebay.


It'll make things easier to an extent, but it's not necessary. If you take the exhaust hangers off the catalytic converter and the one closest to it in the rear, the exhaust should drop down enough to allow you to do what you need to. I hope you have a good socket set, a breaker bar, and lots of PB blaster. There's a good chance that you'll need all of them.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I agree but I think its almost a neccesity. In that section of my exhaust I can take it apart so it is out of my way and release the heat shield above it. This way I can not only move more easily under there I can pound the heat shield into a shape that doesn't rattle against the shifter nor the exhaust when I put it back together.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

be sure to pry/bang the heat shield away from the shifter, it will most likely rub if you dont


----------



## zcar75 (May 20, 2002)

Radioaktiv said:


> be sure to pry/bang the heat shield away from the shifter, it will most likely rub if you dont



Thanks guys...I got started today. Broke all the bolts to the heat shield except one. Not enough PB Blaster. I will re-attach with sheet metal screws. I should finish tomorrow if the dealer has the bushing.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

since your in there, replace the bushing


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Get an ES shifter bushing while you have it apart. It feels great!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> Get an ES shifter bushing while you have it apart. It feels great!!!


Is there any other kind of bushing???


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Is there any other kind of bushing???


An OEM one  

:fluffy:   :thumbup: :cheers: :showpics: :kiss: :waving:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> An OEM one
> 
> :fluffy:   :thumbup: :cheers: :showpics: :kiss: :waving:


bahahah...youuu sooo funnyyyy

okay Smart A**

 j/k


okay let me rephrase that: 

Is there any other one besides the ES you would replace it with if you installing a short shifter? 

:waving: :waving: :waving: :waving:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

A ghettofabulous home made bushing


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im iffy bout this shifter, i was thinkin bout it myself, but it looks like a tinker toy... so i got a pacesetter...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> im iffy bout this shifter, i was thinkin bout it myself, but it looks like a tinker toy... so i got a pacesetter...


Yeah. I wouldn't trust the cheap ones on ebay. I had a friend with a 95 ser and he got a cheap one off of ebay and one day when he shifted into second he felt something funny and looked down to find he had the top section of the shifter in his hand. He ended up only have second gear for a while and paid around $150 for a b&m. But I hope it works for ya.

Mitch


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

*shifter*

I got a B&M shifter and it feels good, along with my ACT clutch I'm on my way to pretending that I'm racing


----------

